# Professional Joint Roller Earns Up To $7,000 For His Creations



## burnin1 (Aug 3, 2016)

From huffingtonpost.com

*Professional Joint Roller Earns Up To $7,000 For His Creations*

*Taking smokable art to a whole new level.*

08/02/2016 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLe7TxMHigQ[/ame]

*David Moye* http://facebook.com/dmoyehttp://twitter.com/dmoyeweirdnewsReporter, The Huffington Post

A man who rolls joints for a living is proving the old adage of do what you love and the money will follow.







Tony Greenhand, 26, of Albany, Oregon, told Vocativ hes considered one of the best joint-rollers in the world. His biggest order yet was for $7,000 to make a set of small joints that looked like weapons, including a fully smokeable AK-47 spliff he made from rolling papers and a half-pound of weed.






But Greenhand didnt come out of the womb a Monet of marijuana. His first joint, which he rolled as a teen while growing up in rural Washington state, was hideously deformed thanks to too much saliva on the rolling papers. 
I was essentially, at my core, humiliated, he said. I bounced back though.






Greenhand shares some of his best work on Instagram &#8213; including an awesome Pikachu joint.






He sees a bright green future for his artistic endeavors, which include a dream of making a joint showing Mike Tyson eating an avocado.







Maybe I want to make a 10-pound joint next, OK? Or maybe Ill make one that weighs 15 pounds, he said. Its going to get smoked either way. And I bet I can smoke it faster than you can find out about it.






http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...57a0f7c2e4b0693164c3054b?utm_hp_ref=marijuana


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2016)

Cool weed art,,,but would be a real waste trying to smoke it. Talking about Up In Smoke.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 4, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Cool weed art,,,but would be a real waste trying to smoke it. Talking about Up In Smoke.




boys got a bit of time on his hands eh lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes,,,id be guessing he still lives at home.
Have to wounder how much of the 7000.00 is cost of weed?


----------

